# first trip to the edge 10/3



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

put in at shoreline at 625ish and caught some LYs with the net then i saw some movement on top of the water and thre on the edge and got this little fellow










i didnt know ballyhoo came up this far. so off we head to the pass on a sheet of glass. so we thought we could run to the edge in half hr 45 mins at 35-40 but on the outside the west wind was blowing pretty good and it was more like 2-3 than 1-2. hailed the bait boat and got 40$worth and headed south. took us just over an hr and it was soo cool seeing a pod of prob 20-30 spinner dolphins run next to the boat for a while (sry no sick vid like the other post) also there was a line of clouds out right over the edge and the darkest one just so happened to be over our spot and it stayed there all day and was pretty nice to be in the shade.










we only have 200' of anchor line on our boat because its only our 4th trip so we couldnt anchor but we did a couple drifts and caught mingo after mingo...photobucket isnt working so no mingo pics. but heres my mom with a endangered RS and a nice keeper lane.










then my dad was dropping down a live cig and this nice little10lb king hit it.










mike (cubsfan) caught 2 or 3 nice triggers but cant upload the pics. then my mom felt a tap tap WHAM!!! and gave the rod to my dad and he brought up this barley legal aj that weighted in at 17lbs. im guessing what happened was a ruby red ate the little piece of squid she was using for bait and was barley hooked so when the aj hit the ruby red he got hooked because when we cleaned the aj a whole ruby red was inside.










after that we headed into state waters and only caughtone red snapper after letting a couple nice ones go at the edge but all in all it was a fun trip.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Its working now. Nice pics. :clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea it wasnt working heres pics of my moms big mingo and the cooler


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

manthose little footballs taste great!

did the bite turn off or did you move.

nice job:clap


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Great pics and report, I need to start going to the edge when it is that nice out.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

it kinda turned off but we did start hooking up on some nice porgies...have pics but phone wont upload them


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. 

When we go to the edge we always just drift. It would take almost 600' of anchore rope. That is a lot to pull back in. Plus hitting your target with that much rope out is tough. I would stick with having someone at the helm and hold you on the spot.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey man,Great catch. what channel is the bait guy on out of Pensacola. I have run out there a bunch of times and never seem to find him. 

Thanks and nice fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

great report.

That little fellow is a halfbeak not a ballyhoo. They are fairly common in our area and don't get quite as large as ballyhoo.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

the bait boat is on channel 11...tunapopper ive never heard of a half beak...i googled it and the only fish that came up was needle fish, not saying your not right im just wondering if you have any pics or the genius and specie of it


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE REPORT AND SOME GOOD EATIN!


----------

